# Optimal ambient temps for INJEN CAI....



## bighamms (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm guessing it's not this.....


dude, it's hot enough to melt your face off.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

bighamms said:


> I'm guessing it's not this.....
> 
> 
> dude, it's hot enough to melt your face off.[/QUO
> ...


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

70 to 75 is the best for sure, I think that is part to the intercooler actually working, when it hit 104 last week, the car ran like a 3cyl Pontiac firefly for Canada, just horrible, last night it was 68, car was running perfect.
Later
Steve


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

This has nothing to do with your air intake. 
The sensor that displays that reading is in the lower driver side fog light (fascia). no where near the air intake


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> This has nothing to do with your air intake.
> The sensor that displays that reading is in the lower driver side fog light (fascia). no where near the air intake


.

Anyone thought about repositioning the ambient air temperature sensor?
Maybe near the CAI filter?

Scangauge measures intake air temp...it would be an interesting comparison...


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

gman19 said:


> .
> 
> Anyone thought about repositioning the ambient air temperature sensor?
> Maybe near the CAI filter?
> ...


To try and compare how accurate it is? You're better off just getting a cheap thermostat and put it next to the sensor where it is lol


----------



## crk585 (Aug 31, 2011)

I noticed about 1-2 increments less on the engine temp gauge after installing the cai. This is after warming up, and never went past that point, (even after driving 10 hours straight in it on a road trip.


----------

